# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy gắn linh kiện điện tử tự động (Auto Insert Machine)

## giaiphapcnc

Vào tháng 12/2014, bên em có nâng cấp bộ điều khiển máy gắn linh kiện điện tử tự động cho công ty Cổ phần bóng đèn phích nước Rạng Đông. Máy này sử dụng công nghệ xuyên lỗ. Linh kiện đã được máy khác sắp xếp thành 1 dải băng, máy này làm nhiệm vụ định hình, cắm, cắt chân linh kiện. Trung bình hoàn thành mỗi linh kiện khoảng 0.7s. Hoàn thành một bản mạch khoảng 2-3 phút tùy vào số lượng linh kiện.

Dưới đây là video hoạt động của máy:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------

